# Sideways panel



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Why do the electricians on Holmes inspections install their panels sideways. Isn't this a violation? Or in canada it's not.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's legal in Canada.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It is not a code violation here either but you could only install one row of breakers because the NEC requires up to be on


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

If I see one more thread ask this question, Im gonna put my head through the screen. Search button. USE IT.


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

Which way do you arrange the door on the panel to open? Up or Down?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

case320 said:


> Which way do you arrange the door on the panel to open? Up or Down?


Up so you can hold it open with your head..:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

case320 said:


> Which way do you arrange the door on the panel to open? Up or Down?



It should have the hinges on the top, so the door automatically closes. Then it should automatically reverse to hinges on the bottom when a qualified electrician arrives.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

What do you do when it is a flush-mount panel? Have the carpenter run horizontal studs?:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Split Bolt said:


> What do you do when it is a flush-mount panel? Have the carpenter run horizontal studs?:laughing:


Don't you have a sawzal? :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Split Bolt said:


> What do you do when it is a flush-mount panel? Have the carpenter run horizontal studs?:laughing:


Surface mount.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> If I see one more thread ask this question, Im gonna put my head through the screen. Search button. USE IT.


Will there be video?:laughing:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> If I see one more thread ask this question, Im gonna put my head through the screen. Search button. USE IT.


You must have PMS!!


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Split Bolt said:


> What do you do when it is a flush-mount panel? Have the carpenter run horizontal studs?:laughing:



We're not allowed to flush mount panels here in residential. 
The reason for sideways thing is that the top where the main breaker is has a barrier that seperates it from the rest of the panel. 

That space is reserved for service conductors only. Putting it sideways just makes it easy for everything to just come straight in


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> You must have PMS!!


*DON'T YOU [email protected]*KING TELL ME I HAVE PMS!!!!!!!*




















































I jest:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

480sparky said:


> It's legal in Canada.


It seems to me, their basements aren't as deep as ours. Isn't there a minimum height that has to be maintained?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> It seems to me, their basements aren't as deep as ours. Isn't there a minimum height that has to be maintained?


The main reason they turn them sideways is because there code prohibits them from entering the branch circuits in the same end as the service conductors.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> *DON'T YOU [email protected]*KING TELL ME I HAVE PMS!!!!!!!*


I live with two PMS types, I am not that stupid to ever say that. :laughing:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

BCSparkyGirl said:



> DON'T YOU [email protected]*KING TELL ME I HAVE PMS!!!!!!!
> 
> I jest:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I didnt mean that type, I meant Panel Mounting Syndrome. Heheheje!!!!!


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

BBQ said:


> It is not a code violation here either but you could only install one row of breakers because the NEC requires up to be on


If up is on, when you install the panel in the vertical position, you can't turn the breakers up to turn them on.
So that being said NEC 404.7 clarifies your post, IF handles are operated vertically then the up position shall be the ON position


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> If I see one more thread ask this question, Im gonna put my head through the screen. . .


don't forget to post pics


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

MasterE said:


> If up is on, when you install the panel in the vertical position, you can't turn the breakers up to turn them on.


read your codebook, you'll figure it out


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I like sideways mounted panels.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

There are certain things that would just look dumb and that's a sideways panel. Somethings just ought not be done.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

When you mount them sideways, do you need to seal the "top" main section to keep the electricity from pouring out?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

case320 said:


> Which way do you arrange the door on the panel to open? Up or Down?


An irrelevant question. 

You see, many panels in Canada don't have a "door" on the cover. 

I went up there and bought a 60-space monster panel and discovered that the cover has the usual twist-outs for the breakers, but no outer door.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jza said:


> I like sideways mounted panels.


 I agree!

In many situations, it makes perfect sense.

I have done it many times, but only if it made sense?


Electrically, what difference does it make?

On a panel change, it may eliminate using a pile of J boxes.

I M O it should be acceptable everywhere!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I agree!
> 
> In many situations, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> ...


The NEC does not prohibit sideways panels, only upside down breakers



> 240.81 Indicating. Circuit breakers shall clearly indicate
> whether they are in the open “off” or closed “on” position.
> *Where circuit breaker handles are operated vertically
> rather than rotationally or horizontally, the “up” position of
> the handle shall be the “on” position.*


----------

